

Ask HN: Anybody know a good web-based WYSIWYG HTML editor to integrate? - lionheart

Hi HN,<p>I've been scouring the Internet looking for a good HTML editor I can integrate into my web app and haven't found anything that actually looks good.<p>Has anybody here had success with finding a good editor and integrating it into their application?<p>I'd appreciate any recommendations.
======
shantanubala
You've probably already heard of these, but I really wouldn't recommend many
of the smaller WYSIWYG editor projects -- they can sometimes be buggy or
undeveloped.

You can re-theme TinyMCE if you want a mature, stable, and well-trusted
package. The theming system isn't too difficult to learn.
<http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/tryit/skins.php>

Also there's the old FCK Editor that got renamed. <http://ckeditor.com/>

~~~
lionheart
Thanks. I'm looking at both of those now. However it looks like the CK
editor's file manager integration is only for PHP and ASP and my app is Ruby.

~~~
ryanto
Someone got this working with ruby (rails). There's a gem/plugin out there
that gets the file uploading/system working (I believe it relies somewhat on
paperclip,etc). Sorry for being so vague, but I'm sure Google will turn up
something.

~~~
lionheart
Now that's something. I found the link to this if anybody else is interested:

<https://github.com/galetahub/rails-ckeditor>

I'll have to try it out and see how good it is.

There really is a huge hole in the market for a Rails-integrated WYSIWYG
editor. There are tons of PHP ones. What I'm seeing is a lot of people are
forced to run PHP on their server just for the editor and load it through
AJAX.

Hopefully soon there'll be more ports of editors to Ruby.

------
Athtar
If you don't mind being on the cutting edge, you can try this:
<http://www.aloha-editor.com/>. It's a HTML5 Editor.

Otherwise, I second the recommendations for TinyMCE and CKEditor.

~~~
lionheart
Now that is cool. Thanks for the link. I prefer to be on the cutting edge.

------
qotd
Another vote for <http://ckeditor.com/>

------
szadok
I am also in the process of building my RoR app and need a wysiwyg editor. I
have found a gem which installs tinyMCE on your rails app:
<https://github.com/kete/tiny_mce> It took me 3 minutes to integrate it into
my app. My only backdraw is that it lacks the ability to upload an image - so
I am looking into that now.

Good luck.

------
nicholasjbs
There's Xinha: <http://xinha.webfactional.com> (I don't know what its current
state is)

------
gspyrou
Try <http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/>

------
lionheart
Does anybody know what Shopify uses for their editor for example?

------
10smom
how about a bbcode editor?

~~~
lionheart
I thought about that, but HTML really is needed since they'll be editing pages
on their own subdomains.

